# Canning pork chops



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

I have 10lbs or so of porkchops from the last hog that we butchered. These chops cook up tough every time. I thought I would try to can them. I think I will cut them into pieces about 1X1X1/2".
Has anyone done them this way. If so, how do you use it.

Thanks


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes only we do it is strips rather than cubes. Here is the instruction: http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_05/strips_cubes_chunks.html


----------

